# This is new for me



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I had not heard of something similar happening. My breeder sent a mail telling that one male pup has been born at 2:30. I thought that would have been at night, yet waited to call him thinking he would sleep mot of the day if he has to spend all night with the welping. I called him recently and he told me that the mail has been at 2:30 PM, and that by now, it was the only pup born. My first reaction was "What!!!!" But he told me he had called his vet, the dam is happy, relaxed, eating and the ultrasound shows the other 4 pups alive and well. He says that the only danger right now is to give me an hairless puppy with all the licking from mom (because if there is a male, it is mine  )

My breeder says that probably the pups will be born during the night and if not programmed a C-section tomorrow morning to be safe. I can't hide I'm a bit concerned, I've been waiting for this litter since past year and refused to keep one of the pups from the one I raised when I knew the breeding had taken place.

Or maybe there is one very determined pup waiting for me who decided he had waited already too long and decide to be born on his own...


----------

